# mass airflow sensor



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

mass air sensor went bad, anything out there better than stock ? have jwt ecu & CAM W/CAI 
THANKS


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You could put a different one on like a Z32 but why because you don't have the mods to support it. I would recommend just buying a good used one or a new one.

Troy


----------



## LMBK88 (Mar 8, 2005)

a96se said:


> mass air sensor went bad, anything out there better than stock ? have jwt ecu & CAM W/CAI
> THANKS


Are you sure it is the mass air sensor? I took my car to the dealer and they told me it was the MAF, but that ended up not being the problem, I ended up having to replace the distributor instead. If you know for sure it's the MAF, check on ebay. Junkyards post parts like that all the time for way cheaper than the brand new $500 Nissan one.


----------

